# Coastal weekend set



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hi guys, got up early on saturday and headed down the coast near me to catch the sunrise and try out my new ND grads C+C welcome 

saturday

tide in










tide out










sunrise










then for sunset went to another beach near me 




























sunday

walked some of the northern part of the county, bit more rugged coastline














































they should be up on my site soon, revamping my website this week

thanks for looking 

drew


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some great shots there. The grads work well, although personally I don't like the soft-water effect; looks too unnatural to me.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice pics Drew, really like the second from last matey:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thankyou 



parish said:


> Some great shots there. The grads work well, although personally I don't like the soft-water effect; looks too unnatural to me.


my aim was to blur the water  long exposure to get enough light in for foreground @ f/22 = about 1 second shutter on some of them so blurred the water

thanks :thumb:

drew


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

buckas said:


> thankyou
> 
> my aim was to blur the water  long exposure to get enough light in for foreground @ f/22 = about 1 second shutter on some of them so blurred the water
> 
> ...


I realize you did it deliberately, I wasn't being critical, just making a personal comment. It seems to be one of those subjects that polarize opinion - lots of people like the effect and lots don't :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb mate 

love them all :argie:

one day I'll be able to take photos like that! I wish :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thankyou 



parish said:


> I realize you did it deliberately, I wasn't being critical, just making a personal comment. It seems to be one of those subjects that polarize opinion - lots of people like the effect and lots don't :thumb:


i know fella, appreciate the input :thumb:

regards 
drew


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Cracking shots! :thumb:


Bookmarked your site. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys, appreciated 

drew


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Really nice pics


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice, i like them!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Fantastic shots there Drew. :thumb:

They are all top quality - I really like the slow shutter effect on the tide. Superb.

What a set of cracking prints. :argie:


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic pictures - particularly like the Sunday shots.


----------



## gregor (Mar 1, 2009)

brilliant photo's


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Some powerfull images there mate, really liking the first few nice work.


----------

